# Acronyms



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm still unaware of some of the acronyms that are used in the internet slang. Although I know most of them, for example I¨m not familiar with what "LOL" is. Definately starts with the word "laugh" but what's next?

Cheers,
Pišíš


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

LOL = Laugh Out Loud


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

Ach so. Danke.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

LMFAO?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 2, 2005)

Laughing my friggin ass off


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

ROFL... Rolling on Floor...
STFU.... Shut The Fuck Up...
WTF... What the Fuck...
WTH... What the Hell...
OMFG... Oh My Fuck ing God...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 3, 2005)

oh!  ROFLMAO with this!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 3, 2005)

TLA= Three letter Acronym


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

MH, you're back?? you're never on??


----------



## Pisis (Jul 3, 2005)

I used to have a URL to an Acronym Explainator Webpage, but I lost it since I've reinstalled the Wins...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

Accroynyms are for lazy people. Wait a minute I am lazy.


----------



## Clave (Jul 3, 2005)

There's a few here: http://www.computerhope.com/jargon/chat.htm

All I can say is: OMFG!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

Good site.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 4, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> MH, you're back?? you're never on??



YES! I'M BACK!!! HAHAHA! 
(insert, fear, terror, Beethovens 5th here...)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 4, 2005)

Surely Bach's Toccata Fugue is more fitting?


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 4, 2005)

Hmm... I'm not that familiar with it, but if u could post the tune, i might have an idea of it...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 4, 2005)

Here's a listen.

*Edited to contain better link.*


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 4, 2005)

ah yes! that is MUCH more relevant! LOL


----------



## Pisis (Jul 4, 2005)

F2F  and F4F?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2005)

What?


----------

